# Are other breeds "easier" to raise from a pup?



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Missy's perfect dog thread and Tritia's story of the two puppies has made me wonder if other breeds are just plain easier to raise and deal with than our precious Havs? Lola is the only puppy I have ever had, so I really have no comparisons. I know many of you have had lots of other breeds. Do other little breeds have as much (potential) trouble with housetraining? Are they also like Velcro? Are other breeds as inclined to be finicky eaters? Obviously breeds with hair all have grooming needs. 

Just wondering how you would compare it? Would Tritia's friend have less of a challenge ahead of him with a different breed?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

In my experience, smaller dogs, in general, are harder to housebreak than larger dogs. I think primarily because their bladders are smaller. I also think smaller dogs are also more finicky eaters. (That said, my parents have a yellow lab that they have to hand feed.) I do think that Havs unlike many other small dogs have more of a velcro personality and overall sweeter nature.


----------



## Sanya Sanders (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Lola's mom,

We have a schnoodle (poodle x schnauzer) Teddy along with a Hav puppy, Yogi. Actually Yogi is a lot more easy going than the schnoodle. Teddy is very high strung, sensitive (even the vet called him a wuss) and possesive. Yogi is still very much a puppy (only 14 weeks) but he is already better with being on his own than Teddy ever was.

Cheers!


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

I have 2 Havanese puppies, brothers from the same litter. They are nearly 8 months old and we are still struggling with the housetraining . . . a long road ahead, I'm afraid. Both can be picky eaters and are completely devoted to me. I wish they would velcro themselves to my husband and kids from time to time. Years ago, I had a Miniature Schnauzer. She was very sweet, easy to train and not quite so "needy". Despite my current challenges, I love my dogs dearly, and have hope that we're gonna get there someday.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting thread.

My experience with other puppies other than a Havanese is that they definitely were potty trained by six months old with no accidents. These past puppies in my life were a flat coated retriever, a border collie and a great Dane. Meanwhile, as they aged, all of these dogs had bowel/urinary control problems and let me tell you the piles were A LOT bigger! Of course, I know they couldn't control their bowels, but honestly I think all potty issues/pooping in the house issues that Posh has are by human error and the reactions again human.

Does Posh poop in the house on occasion? Darn tootin'! Sometimes I just honestly miss her "cues," even though I've had her since she was six months and she's now two years old. Do I really care? Not really, poop on the floor is actually quite preferable to me than poop in her fur. That may sound disgusting, but it's usually a small basically odorless tootsie roll by the door that I scoop up and throw away. Now, if I stepped in it in bare feet that may be more of an issue.

Training issues, we've had some. She used to "mark" in class and I literally dragged her around the training ring when she was learning how to walk on a leash. She had issues with down, and since I had never trained a small dog I had to learn totally different techniques on how to get her in a "down" position without her butt popping right up. That being said, she is one of the smartest dogs I've ever owned, and remember I said I had a border collie pup. She really has the "I want to please you drive," and so she learned quickly. But I truly believe all of our dogs here are unique and that is why it is so important to work with breeders who know the personalities of their pups or perform personality tests on their puppies and match the dog to the right family. 

Is she the most needy or velcro dog I've ever owned? Absolutely! But she is also the dog that would much rather be right by me vs. investigating our 8 acres. My dane was extremely aloof and would much prefer to hang outside in the sun or smelling the country air, we literally had to "bribe" or "trick" him to get him to come inside. I told myself I'd never own a dog that aloof again. 

Are all Havs difficult to train, or velcro dogs, etc? I think like people each dog is unique and unique to the situation or owner they find themselves in. Meanwhile, I do think they have some shared traits and they are traits I really find to suit me and my family. The research I did really helped me understand the reality vs. the fantasy of owning a Havanese, unlike my total fantasy world of owning a giant breed dog like my great Dane. I owe him a lifetime of gratitude for the lessons he taught me and honestly, this dog Miss Posh has been a dream.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

We had a lot of purebred cocker spaniels in the past that were great pups and easily housebroken. Only had two that really had isues, and they were both mill rescue babies. They would eat anything. I had one male that would gather up toads in the yard and bring them to the back door. They would make him foam at the mouth! Yuckkk...

Then we got Kira, a purebred Yorkshire terrier and house training was a night mare. It took two years to get her past freaking out every time something was changed in the household, such as a floral arrangement being put on a table, etc. She was always very obsessive about things. There was one toy in particular that she was so neurotic about, I had to throw it away. She was never what I would consider reliably housebroke and in her later years completely regresses. Always a very finicky eater.

We had a purebred Shih Tzu that was easy to house train, but had aggression issues with children and some males. He really only ever liked me and my oldest daughter. He would eat anything, including bird seed! :ack:

My jack russell x fox terrier rescue has never had an accident in the house. She was 5 months old and already crate trained/house broke when we got her. I have not had any success in breaking her of barking and jumping on people, though. She is 18 months now.

My Hav is a Hav x Bichon and he was 2 years old and already house broke when we got him at the beginning of October. He has had 2 poop accidents in the house, but both were before being treated for worms. None since then. He is the ultimate velcro dog and can be a bit sulky when told no, but other than that, no major issues.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Interesting thread Anne. Jasper and Cash are my first real dogs ever. I say real because we had some failed attempts growing up either because of my allergies or simply because my parents felt that there was always a shelter if it didn't work out. So my experience is limited to other people's stories. But I have a colleague who's Beagle has separation anxiety big time! I know a lot of dogs who do not come when called. My pet sitter has a client with a German shephard that poops in his crate. I think that all dogs have the potential to have problems. I think we Havanese owners (at least on the forum) are just more aware of our pups every move. Like Amy said, they are a joy to have with us and we are very in tune with them...you may not be as aware of a dog that is spending much of his time outside. 

That being said, I believe from what I have read and heard that Havs are more difficult to house train. I have heard it explained by smaller bladders to higher intelligence and testing their limits. One thing my boys are perfect in however is they are house trained  (geez I hope I did not jinx us) But I was not 100% certain til they were a year old. and each had a relapse at 10 months.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I grew up with Goldens and while I would say yes they potty train quicker and aren't finky eaters, they chew everything and it isn't toliet paper you are cleaning up! They need a lot more exercise as well. They jump the fence, jump into the lake when they aren't suppose to, etc. I keep saying I will have a big dog when I have a lot more energy to keep up with one.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I grew up with Goldens and while I would say yes they potty train quicker and aren't finky eaters, they chew everything and it isn't toliet paper you are cleaning up! They need a lot more exercise as well. They jump the fence, jump into the lake when they aren't suppose to, etc. I keep saying I will have a big dog when I have a lot more energy to keep up with one.


I agree totally with you Amanda. We had goldens and samoyeds. 
Oliver is the first little dog I've had and now I hooked on havs!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I have never owned a puppy before that was mine, though my daughter got a Yorkie while she was still living at home so I did help to raise her. My Murphy still has potty issues from time to time. Every time I think he is 100% reliable he regresses. Over the last week he has had a few instances of growling and nipping at me but today was great day with no nipping or growling. He is a wonderful guy though and I can't imagine a better breed or a better little guy than my Murph. If he has issues maybe I am not doing something correctly but he is the love of my life and my customers adore him!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Our lab was 2 months old when we got him, and house broke in less then 2 wks. He was super hyper, though. 
Our golden was 3 months when we got him, and was fully house broken. Never chewed anything (wait, there was the wall..but, I think he heard a mouse, lol) Honestly, he was the best dog I've ever had. 

Our bichon mix, who is a little dog. Was house broken fairly soon. Can't really remember..but I know it was well under 6 months. She has that whole excite-a-pee thing, so if I had to hold something against it. It'd be that.

Our shelter mutt, which we're pretty sure is a TT came to us around 4 months, completely house broken. Only time either have ever had an accident (other then the excite a pee), is when they're sick and just kept help it.

Cooper, well...he will randomly just poop while walking past ya doing laundry, lol. It's not THAT often. But, does kind of annoy me. 
He's also the ring leader in the barking, and the one who instigates jumping up on everyone that comes through the door. He's the most aggressive with the other dogs. Daisy and Bodie get along perfect. 
Without getting totally attacked, if I had to rank my past, and current dogs from best to worst..Cooper would win worst hands down  But, it's obvious we love the little turd. Or we wouldn't have been so upset, or made such an effort to find him last yr.
He's just lucky he's cute   

As far as the "velcro" thing. I can't go to the bathroom without all three of them watching. They're with me every room I go to. Without fail. But, my golden was the exact same way. 

Oh, and Cooper has to have his food wet down. Others will eat whatever ya give them.


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't seem to have much trouble house training our Hav. He's 10 months old and 100 percent reliable. We do keep him crated when we're gone to prevent chewing. My last dog was an Italian Greyhound and although very smart and well behaved she was not housebroken even after years of training. Also even more of a velcro dog, although I like that. That was the reason I chose a Hav. Because they are a small dog that is trainable. I will say I have the breeder to thank for that. He came home at 8 weeks knowing that when we put him outside he's supposed to potty. Also we were VERY diligent at first.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, and wanted to come back and add...I think a LOT of Cooper's issues are cause of where he came from. Definitely not a loving, caring breeder. 
I remember before we got Bodie, I longed for another Hav. I think it was because I wanted to see what all the fuss was really about  
I think that's also why, even though I REFUSED to keep that puppy..and have a fourth dog. I was sooo tempted to see if it would be a different outcome 
Again, I love Cooper. Please, nobody think I don't. I have a "worst kid", too. And I still love him..hehehe.
Kidding. Sort of...(about having a worst, not about loving him, lol)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have had a Keeshond, Norwegian Elkhound, Sheltie, and now Hav. By FAR the other breeds were easier to housetrain!! No question. Each of them was totally trustworthy by the age of 4 months, at the latest. Tucker didn't seem to have a clue until he was 5 months old, and I could practically see the light bulb go on in his head. "Aha! I'm supposed to potty outside, not on the carpet that feels so good on my toes!" Then it took another good several months of extremely diligent work until, by the age of 1 year, I felt he was totally trustworthy. I don't believe he's had an accident in the house once since then....uhhh, oh, wait, at the cabin this summer he couldn't hold it till I got dressed to take him out and he went in the corner. I was shocked!!!

I know people have said they are harder to train because they have a small bladder, but I think that is not logical. They also have a smaller capacity to drink, it's comparable to size of the dog. I think for some reason they are just hard to train. Fortunately I knew that from my research ahead of time and was prepared for it to take "forever." It still got old, but I was prepared.

Tucker is definitely my velcro dog, although my Keeshond was, also. The Sheltie, not so much, and definitely not the Elkhound. She would have been pretty happy running through the forest most of the time. 

If I ever get another dog, it will be a Hav. My Tucker is my companion, and even my anti-depressant, since I'm alone. I absolutely adore him!! He's priceless to me.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

In my humble opinion. Scooby was by far the hardest puppy to house break but I was lucky enough to be home with him so he is 99% reliable at 6 months.
He is a real humper which is kinda tough with a nearly 5 year old around. That is a new experience (yuck)
But other than that he is such a good boy. He knows "leave it" and 'No" and stays in his kennel when I have to go out. He knows his own mind but seems to be willing to give in just to please me (as long as its not grooming his belly)
He likes to be with me but also loves his favourite places.
I only wish he was a little cuddlier.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had all sorts of dogs as an adult, mostly of the Heinz 57 variety. I never had a problem potty training till Milo. He's been a cross to bear on that level and has brought me to the point of wanting to slap a stamp on his rump and send him home ( just kidding -- sort of ). Bailey, on the other hand was easy to train and is a sheer joy (most of the time). barking has become an issue some of the time. God forbid the gardeners dare to start up their equipment or anyone have the nerve to open the garage door and it's cacophony of the first order in my house. 

As for Velcro, every dog I ever had was a Velcro dog. When I had the four years ago, every time I stood up to leave a room I had a parade following me (hence my girlfriend's comment about me being the Pied Piper). I, too, have an audience when I go to the bathroom. I half expect a standing ovation, or at the very least applause when I finish.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My mom has had tzu's for years, and the two she has now are polite, well mannered dogs. They were potty trained very easily. When I read about Havanese, I was prepared for disappointment as far as potty training. I read so many times how difficult it can be . Pixie was trained very very easily to my surprise and relief. She's 100% reliable. Two things she does that bug me-she is a submissive urinater, and she is yappy at people she sees outside when riding in the car. Nothing major. Compared to the tzu's- she has a sparkling personality and wants to engage you, where they are just content to sit next to you. She is more physically affectionate than they are. She is just full of herself and thinks she's just great, and I love that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had a lab/husky and a German Shep. They were much easier than these two. My lab/husky was paper trainer, so she was a little harder to housebreak. But my GS was trained to go outside from the time he was 8 wks. They didn't bark as much, either.

My DD has 2 dachshunds (now living with me) and they are not fully trained. They will still have accidents in the house, but are getting better.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

I have two Havs, Bess and Snugs. They are 16 months and 15 months respectively. I have not had any problems with either of them in house training. I have to give their breeders all the credit. I got Bess at 5 months, from Elaine of Lil'Pawz, and she was completely housebroken. I spent the first three weeks at home with her and made sure I showed her where the okay places were to potty (lots of "oh what a good puppy! - Very amusing for the neighbors) I got Snugs from Kimberly of Havtahava he was 7 months. I spent two weeks home with him, same story. I have never had a problem with either one of them. I take them both to work with me and they always wait until I take them outside to potty. I don't have a bell signal. They both have a way of looking at me and behaving that lets me know it's time. At work we also have a very regular schedule, which helps.

Whenever we are in a new location, and I do take them everywhere with me, I show them where the okay place is. They never have an accident.

I have had dogs most of my life. The only dog I ever had problems was was an elderly rescue Havanese mix. He was very old when I got him. You can't teach an old dog new tricks.

Triona


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

The velcro thing makes me smile when I think of Mia, a Catahoula leopard dog I rescued 17 yrs. ago. At that point my children were young and I was trying to think of ways to stay in shape without having to leave the kids with a sitter. I started walking up and down the stairs in my house, 20 round trips at a time. Mia would go up and down the stairs with me until about the 10th cycle. Then she would park herself at the top and watch with a patient but incredulous look on her face.
Triona


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had a Standard Schnauzer, a Wheaten Terrier, a Golden mix, A Schnoodle and now I'm really crazy about Havanese.

The Standard Schnauzer was gorgeous but too much of a guard dog and hyper. The Wheaten was a lovably hyper, wonderful dog and my first Velcro dog. The Schnoodle is now with my daughter. He's stubborn but good natured, loves all dogs and people. Runs off the minute the door opens and then we have to catch him.
The Wheaten took a long time to housebreak as did the Schnoodle.
The Golden mix was housetrained when she came from her foster home at 4 months. She was the dog my kids grew up with mostly, and was the most wonderful dog. I miss her still, and she's been gone for years. 

My Havs were pad trained by their breeders. They were both reliable at 6-8 months or so and are 100% reliable now. They didn't chew much at all and haven't destroyed anything in the house. They do love to rip and chew paper when given the opportunity.
They were easy puppies to raise. The problems are the barking at the door, and ferocious barking at some random people and dogs walking on the street. They seem to like other Havs and little dogs. I do wish they liked more of the dogs we meet. 
They aren't crazy about little kids and aren't the most outgoing Havs I've met, but then again, I asked the breeders for calm dogs and they are.

In my experience, Havanese are an easy breed to have around, overall. The grooming doesn't bother me and I love being followed around the house. LOL
They are so lovable and they have filled my empty nest.


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, you all are making me feel so much better about the potty training! I have been working REALLY hard since July, taking it somewhat personally that my dogs still are not trained, and wondering what I am doing wrong. They were nearly 5 months when I got them, and while they came from a very loving breeder, potty training was not her top priority. They were allowed to go whenever and wherever, sometimes on pee pads and sometimes not. I assumed I would be able to undo the damage by sticking to a consistent routine, but it's been an uphill battle for nearly 4 months now. I read somewhere that puppies begin to understand the potty routine around 7 weeks of age, and if that is the case, their foundation was set long before I got them. In reading several posts from people who had their Havs fully trained at a young age, many gave their breeders credit for getting the puppies off to a good start. I wouldn't trade Hudson and Cosmo for anything, but if I were to do it over again, I would now know to ask the breeder more questions about potty habits. I'm beginning to think early learning is not to be under-estimated, and thank goodness for my Bissell Spot Bot.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

My first dog was a pom/mix and he was hard to potty train too...but he had no problem being home alone. He did everything we did, went everywhere no problem...he did hate going out in the boat. He was not a barker unless there was someone we did not know. I believed him when he barked to let me know I needed to check it out, once I was home alone and he let me know we had a prowler and I called the police. 

With Casper, he barks at everything so I don't really pay attention...I think sometimes he just barks to bark.

I did not have a problem potty training Missy on pee pads and she goes outside with Casper. Wanted to say that for the Havanese breed....maybe they are not all hard to potty train.

Now my Lab, wow he had so much energy, needed alot of exercise chewed up everything when he was a puppy until I found the big cow bones at the meat market. But, he turned out to be so much apart of the family...he was a big lab, like 100 pounds he was very funny always trying to make us girls laugh.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess its just a matter of what characteristics you want. As far as housetraining, Yes! I think other breeds are much easier to housebreak, but I think the toys, in general, are a bit more work..but it IS possible, just takes more time! After 2 years, Gucci is finally 100% housebroken with no 'accidents' or 'grudge' pees, which seemed to be a problem when she was around 1-1.5..And attention wise, yes, I think they do want more attention..but they are bred to be companion dogs, so I knew what I was getting into with her..

The separation anxiety is the one thing I seem to not be able to tackle, and I'm not sure if I can or if it just a part of her personality. But I remember all of our dogs growing up being much 'lower maintenance' than Gucci


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Like Lynn, I do have to pat my Hav on the back for being easy to potty train. I've had most every toy breed and Cicero has been the easiest one to train...in all areas. I think it helps if they are food motivated and we had a boiled chicken party every time he went to potty. He loves his crate and I think that since he sleeps in the den there has not been a problem with SA. We are lucky that he is a good boy. Velcro..yep..but that is what we wanted.


----------



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a wonderful wheaten who we lost in March. She was very easy to housetrain even though I'm not sure I did all the right things to help her. She was my first velcro dog although she did not cuddle (just wanted to be near her humans). She always jumped and barked when anything was near her yard. She was the poster child for "wheaties are sweeties".....everyone loved her.

Our hav is around 6 months old and I HOPE...HOPE...HOPE she is now housetrained. I am at home and have been very diligent in taking her outside to do her business. I must say she is even sweeter than my wheaten. My husband and I are totally smitten. She is very smart and learns commands very quickly. She also seems to want to please more than our previous dog. What can I say.....I have loved both of my dogs, have worked to try and make them good canine citizens and in the end tried to accept who they are....although at times it can be trying.

Marti


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We had a poodle (DJ)for 17 years. He was DH's dog when we started dating. When I came into the picture, he did not like the fact that I upset their "bachelor" ways. He would chew out the insides of all MY shoes in the middle of the night. Didn't touch Kurt's shoes. When the experts say that dogs don't do things out of revenge, they've never had a poodle. I've seen it first hand. 
After he had to be put down, we said we'd never have another dog. It was almost like losing a child, and we didn't want to go through that again. *Never say never*.

I did my research when we decided we needed a dog a couple years later, and found the Havanese breed. We got Miley through a breeder. My favorite thing about her is how soft her hair is. I wasn't fond of the wooly poodle coat. Miley's coat is like a little bit of heaven. =)

When we decided we needed a 2nd dog, I told DH it had to be another Havanese. 
Then along came Copper. He was a rescue dog I happened upon while looking at petfinder one day.
He was advertised as a hav/****zu mix. Well, he is neither. We've determined he is a Tibetan Terrier (like Tritia's Bodie)
He is an awesome dog. We go him at 6 months, and he was completely poddy trained. Very well behaved and totally devoted to us. His only "bad" qualities are he likes to dig when he is bored. And he barks at strangers that are in our house. We're not just talking a "bark" here. He acts like they are going to rob us and leave us for dead. It's almost a yodel. However, if it's somebody that he knows, he doesn't act like that. Does Bodie do that, Tritia??

Anyway, if given a chance to get another dog, I have no idea how I would choose between a Havanese or Tibetan Terrier. Copper's coat is easier to take care of than Miley's, but it's not as soft as Miley's either...It's a trade-off.
They are both great breeds. And my Miley and Copper love each other so....


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I've had a toy poodle and a yorkie in the past. The yorkie was by far the hardest to potty train... he lived to be 9 and never was completely trained. The poodle was trained within two weeks of getting him.

Stella, my hav was trained within 6 weeks without pee pads. She goes outside and was completely reliable by age 5 months. However, I have to add that I live alone and don't work so I spent 24/7 devoted to house breaking her. I got some doggie bells and when we go to other peoples houses, I bring them with me and show her which door I hang them from. She travels with me quite regularly and I've never had a potty problem with her. She also potties on command so that's nice when I need to leave, I can take her out, have her potty and know she's good for awhile. I do not give her free reign of my house when I'm out. She goes into the main floor laundry room where I keep her bed and close the door. Works very well for us.

As for velco-dog... she's quite independent and is not a cuddler in the least. She does watch where I am at all times but she does her own thing. That is rather disappointing to me cuz I'd like to have her be a lap dog. I guess she's just got better things to do 

She's also not a finicky eater. I feed her Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul and just keep her bowl full at all times. Some days she eats more than others but I don't really keep track of it. I figure she'll eat when she gets hungry and at age 2-1/2 she's at a healthy weight and is doing great.

I did a bunch a homework before I decided on the havanese but never ran across the part of them being hard to house break. Maybe that's why we had such success with it.

Now, if I could only get her to quit barking when people walk by the dining room picture window and jumping on visitors who come to the door, I'd have a close to perfect little girl


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

My family has a history of large dogs and my husbands family has a history of other breeds of small dogs. Both of us agree that Miss Daisy has been the easiest to potty train. She only made a mess about 6 times, each on a different surface. She was obviously trying to figure out what was acceptable and what wasn't. She won't bark to be let out so she had a hard time teaching me what her clues were. The last "accident" she was setting right in front of me, looking me right in the eye, and she weedled, as if to say "now do you understand". This spring I was out of town for a few days and since DH is still working he was trying to cut his days short to get home to let her out. One day he was held over and was gone 14 to 16 hours. He called a neighbor who let Daisy out but she wouldn't go for him. She held it in all that time until DH got home.

I don't want to offend anyone but Daisy would be a picky eater if we let her. My observation that just like children (I was one of them), some dogs may want to be picky more than others, but they only stay that way if allowed to.

As for the felcro syndrome, she was glued to me, and only me, until she was about 9 months then she discovered that DH was much more fun to play with. We each have a roll to play in her life. I am Mama, the provider, and DH is the play mate, but we are both higher in pack status than she is and we do have to gently remind her of that occasionly. 

In conclusion, I can't imagine a more wonderful animal. She is so loving, and eager to please, with us and anyone else. We belong to an RVing group and even the people who don't remember us always remember Miss Daisy.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Renee, Bodie will bark when he hears someone at the door. Or if Cooper is carrying on. But, it's when he goes out back and the dogs behind us bark. That he totally has the siren, or like you said "yodel" kind of bark! It's almost scary..that big sound out of that little dog, lol.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have experienced the opposite and had a pretty easy time potty training all my dogs no matter what breed it was. My opinion is and has been, if any dog isn't house-trained it isn't the dogs fault. Like another poster wrote, it takes CONSTANT observation in order to teach the dog and for the human to learn the "signal" from their dog no matter what the breed, especially in the first 2 weeks of coming into their new home. I start the training here with puppies before they leave.

Now marking when a bitch is in heat is a whole other can of worms!!! LOL


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Renee, Bodie will bark when he hears someone at the door. Or if Cooper is carrying on. But, it's when he goes out back and the dogs behind us bark. That he totally has the siren, or like you said "yodel" kind of bark! It's almost scary..that big sound out of that little dog, lol.


I know! Copper is such a calm, easygoing dog...but his bark/siren/yodel...just scares the crap out of me! I told DH there ain't no way a robber will get into our house without Copper alerting us ASAP....and if I were the robber, I'd turn & RUN!
I will have to try and video it sometime....it's unbelievable til you hear it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Perhaps it was dumb luck or the fact that we have used doggy doors for many years but my two Havs became 100% reliable fairly quickly (for toy dogs). McKenna was 100% in the whole house at about 8 months, Sedona was 100% in the whole house by about 6-7 months. Much of this is because their breeder uses doggie doors. Each girl only pooped in the house twice. They peed more than that but were reliable in our family room and kitchen area within a couple of weeks or a month of bringing them home. 

I always wondered if being trained to a doggy door really meant house trained. We visit my sister every year and take the girls. They know to stand at her back door when they need to go out. I watch them like a hawk but they seem to know that they have to go outside even when a doggie door isn't available.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I've had a lot of dogs in my lifetime, most of them raised from puppies. I have not had a Hav puppy. But, my experience is that puppies are like babies, they all require lots of attention and work that lessens as time goes on. The one issue might be potty training because of the smaller size of Havs but, again, my experience with potty training large and medium sized dogs is that it is two steps forward and one step back. They all have accidents. My adult Havs seem really smart and I think they would be easily trainable for agility, tricks, etc. but I like them just as companions so haven't worked on other things. They arrived leash trained. I think it is easy to get frustrated with training a young animal, just as we get frustrated with young children. Tolerance for accidents, a willingness to back up and begin again for a refresher and patience is the key (as is consistency). Hope this helps.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Removed


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I seriously believe hav potty training is NOT about how long their bladder will hold out. Scooby can hold for a very long time. (he is now fully trained)
When I got him I taught him to pee on cue but he would still have accidents. Because
1. He did not want to be alone
2. Carpet is softer 
3. It was raining
4. He went outide and was to busy playing (and i did not watch carefully enough) and he did not go at all.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

really interesting reading about other dogs. I learn so much on the Forum! Lola would be a basket case without all of you helping us through childhood!

One thing I realize, is that as an adult, most Havs are quite docile and happy. They just want to be with their peeps. Lola hasn't chewed anything off limits since she was maybe 6 months. Even with her separation issues she has never been destructive, which many bigger dogs are. I can leave a magazine or newspaper on the floor and she will not shred it. kleenex & paper towels are another thing! She just doesn't get into trouble. And I trained her out of her barking when alone. My neighbors learned that if you leave your supper on a coffeetable with Lola alone in the room, your supper will be GONE! But, hey, that is where the term "chowhound" comes from, no???


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Lola sounds JUST like Miley! It's funny how these dogs act so much alike.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've had many different breeds. Growing up we had German Shepherds and Black Russian Terriers and they were easily potty trained, very protective and somewhat aloof. As an adult we've had German Shepherd, English Setter, Poodles and my one and only small dog Bugsy.  I believe that large dogs are easier to potty train pretty much across the board than small breeds, but none were as easy as my standard poodles. Romeo came to me at 12 weeks, I showed him the sliding door and he was potty trianed/house broken. My female standard, Brandy, came to me at 10 weeks and was completely potty house trained within 2 weeks. Bugsy's training took from 12 weeks to 6 months and I thought I was going to tear my hair out. In retrospect, he is not bad for a small breed dog, but at the time I was having some serious second thoughts. lol He has been completely potty trained/house broken since 6 months old and is completely reliable at my house, my mother's house and my in-laws house. 

My previous dogs were not velcro, but Bugsy and my Standards follow me around from room to room. Where I go, they go, always. But Bugsy is the only one that follows me to the bathroom, where as my poos are just happy waiting for me right outside the door. I have to say all three are my velcro dogs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am a first time dog owner and my experience is only with the Havanese. My experiece is like Susan's (mckennasedona). My dogs come from the same breeder as Susan's. Our breeder does an excellent job at potty training. We too installed a doggie door at home before we got Benji . I was consistent and diligent with their potty training . I was lucky that they both were trained easily. They were 100% reliable in the house by 6 months (Benji actually never had any accidents even when he was a puppy) and had access to the entire house except for our formal living and dining area by 7-9 months. I just was being cautious, but they were really good. 

Benji hates rain and moist, weather. The weather in SF Bay Area helped in them being good at doing their business outside and using the pads rarely. Benji and Lizzie never had any accidents in the house when we lived in N. CA. Even when we visited friends, they never had any accidents but always signaled that they needed to go out by standing at the door. 

After we moved to the East Coast they did well using the doggie door too until one afternoon when we had major lightening, thunder storms. I was out for a couple of hours while they were alone at this time. This one storm scared them so much that they refused to use the doggie door and started to stay indoors more and more. They were used to using pads which I always kept next to the doggie door. So we didn't have any accidents in the other areas of the house at all. They were completely reliable. Now that we have moved again and there is no doggie door, I take them out every 4 hours and they are doing pretty well. 

I wouldn't call my guys needy, the Havs are bred for companionship and that's what they do seriously. They are my furshadows, they love to be with me. Lizzie is not a cuddle bug like Benji but I have to be in her sight all the time. Benji and Lizzie were never into any paper shredding or chewing on electrical cords etc. Benji loves to steal socks but Lizzie could care less.

One issue I deal constantly with Lizzie is her barking at anything that she sees approaching our house. She also barks at the dogs and humans on our walks. Her separation anxiety is another issue that we have resigned to. Whatever may be the incoveneince of little accidents and other issues, they are joy of our life and I could never trade it for anything.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've potty trained 3 dogs and 3 kids, dogs are easier!!! I'd much rather pick up a small poo on the floor or wipe up a pee spot than change sheets at 2am! :laugh:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Does Posh poop in the house on occasion? Darn tootin'!


Sorry, that cracked me up! I had never had a dog poop in the house until we got Jackson. We raised labs forever, and until geriatrics caused our 14 year old lab to lose control, they were all perfect . . . easy . . . never a problem. Jackson has been a whole different story. I do think the breeder makes a difference to get them off on the right foot. Jackson was a challenge because we had never had a small dog before, and everyone said to crate him, and he HATED the crate from day one. He cried constantly in it . . . unconsolable. We couldn't sleep at night for the wailing. It was pitiful, and, finally, after several sleepless nights, I put Jackson with our lab down in the whelping room and said I didn't care if he pooped and peed all over everything! I was so sleep deprived I didn't care. It actually worked like a charm and we rarely had accidents after we took him OUT of the crate (go figure!) To this day, he hates it. But I would say he was well trained after six months. He does have what I call vengeance poops when something upsets him like too much commotion in the house from company. But even those seem to be less and less. He also gets stress diarrhea when he is away from home. I don't think our labs ever experienced anything like that, but our vet said big dogs can get that too.

We keep other dogs who definitely are velcro's. There's nothing like having a 90 lb. golden r. come put his head on your lap when you're on the pot  I love every breed with all their quirks and idiosyncrasies, but give me the Hav personality any day!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Triona, that's funny about going up and down the stairs with your dog! lol

Heather wrote: *"I wouldn't trade Hudson and Cosmo for anything, but if I were to do it over again, I would now know to ask the breeder more questions about potty habits. I'm beginning to think early learning is not to be under-estimated, and thank goodness for my Bissell Spot Bot." * Good points, I agree.

Kathy, a golden's head on your lap while you're "on the pot"! What an image!! LOL

Our dogs STILL pee and/or poop in our house from time to time and it drives me nuts ! We can not leave the basement door open or they will eliminate down there each and every time. If there is something "different" on the floor, Ricky will mark it. A few days ago, it was a pile of re-usable shopping bags. I mean, AAARRRGGGHHH !! :Cry:

When we visit other homes, I can't trust either Ricky or Sammy not to pee, so they sometimes wear belly bands, just so I can breathe and enjoy the visit. When we first arrive at other people's homes, I show them the back yard, we go out to it, they pee, but they may still pee indoors there. It's a pain in the butt, but is it my fault? It must be, but to keep them in ex-pens just would not work, for them or for me. sigh.....

Other than that, they are easy to train, easy to groom, feed and play with and care for. I love the Havanese more than I ever thought one could love a breed! Yes, housetraining is something I would ask a breeder about when/if we were to get another.


----------

